# Confused, please help me out!



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi girls, 

I have a question for you all. I know I am probably repeating myself here, as I have been moaning about this for the last week, but I dont understand.

Why have Lister requested that I have the same blood tests done again (all bar the amh were done in july)? I thought that these were all valid for a year, along with the hiv and everything else?

The results of those done in july were all fine, and I was allowed to share, and the tx was abandoned. So why will doing it all again be any different? 

The more I read up the more Im coming to the conclusion that it was the fact I had cysts all over my ovaries that caused the tx to go wrong, and that they shouldnt have started me on the stimms with them?

I dont want to go in all guns blazing to lister, but I would like to know how I can ask without sounding wrong, if you know what I mean?

Has anyone on here ever had bad response and gone onto have another go

Sorry to keep asking the same things, but it really is driving me mad now. Im sorry girls.  
xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry hun, didnt see this message!

Dont know why they request all bloods to be done again.do u have to do them all?

Maybe u should check with Lister again.

Do u think i'll have to go through all that again too

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2006)

i dont know if this helps hun but when i got in touch with my clinic about bloods they asked me if i had the hiv/hepb,c done in the last 6 months. i dont know if this is the same for all clinics but if it is yours run out in jan so they will need more before tx.

how are you hun, hope your ok, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Maz, its not the  hiv or anything they want re done, its the lh, fsh and e2 along with this amh thing? 

Alexia, I dont think at all you will be asked to re do any bloods hun, apart from the neg ( ) your cycle was perfect. Honestly. 

I have faxed them a letter asking why I have to have these tests done.


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Good luck getting a reply from your fax - If you don't get a reply you could always try emailing your Dr - If you need his email address I'm sure I've got it somewhere - I always find my Dr very good at replying - sometimes get a reply back within a few hours or she has rang me instead of emailing if I've asked a more complicated question....  
You already know my experience with my cancelled treatment - my only guess is they are checking your fsh etc again just on the off chance that your last ones were temporarily low (which I doubt they were) but they do say they can vary month to month...  I know with my fsh, I had mine done when my son was about 5 months old and that came back as 1.5, where as my normal readings are somewhere around the 3 mark...  still all low, but goes to show how much they can vary.
let me know how you get on or PM me for email adress or Dr T.
Helen x


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

As Helen has said those levels can and do vary each month and as you didn't have such a good response last time, the results will be vital in changing things and getting it right the next time.

I don't know which consultant you're under at the Lister but try and put some faith into them. I know mine always does everything she can for me.

Claire


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Claire, dont get me wrong, I have every faith that they know what they are doing, thats why I didnt want to steam in and say blah blah. But at the same time I dont have a clue why these tests are actually needed, I know the results can vary from month to month, but I wouldnt expect them to change so radically that I am allowed to share in october but not in jan. Also, they are saying that these bloods are going to show if I can share again, not to correct my dosage. 

Helen, if you could send me his email addy hun that would be great, as I have tried before but it kept getting returned. As yet no reply,  but I will wait til friday cos they are so busy. 

I dont want to seem like I am against Lister, because Im not, I think its a brilliant clinic, and I have always felt "at home" there, but I just feel a little, where am I what am I doing at the mo. 

Thanks for the replies girls. 

xxx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

So when do u go for bloods hun?


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

It has to be between day 2-5 of my cycle, which is due around the 11th december, so it will be jan when I get them done I think. 

Hopefully if they all come back ok we will start again in march. 

I have my ref on the 11th and Im going to see if they will do the bloods for me there, as they will no doubt want to test me for some stuff, that was fluffy helens idea  
xx


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh that sounds good hun. Glad to see things are moving forward!  Is it 11 dec or Jan that ur ref is?


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi Kate

As your original hormone levels were done in July, obviously something happened between then and last month for you to so unfortunately get the response you did unless it was just a fluke. If it was just a fluke then the tests will show that and you'll be able to share again. Obviously they can't just put you up for sharing again and get another recipients (and yours) hopes up again.

The test may show up if you PCOS etc as well.

What i've found with the Lister is that if you ask questions they get answered, but I never ask the nurses only Jaya. She always answers all my questions as directly as I ask them.

Try not to worry too much - I know having the bloods again is a pain, but they have to make sure.

Claire xx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

day 2 hormones have to be done every 6 months.dont know why but i have been told they do from lister


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks girls. 

Alexia, its 11th dec thank god! Hoping they will be able to tell me one way or another if I do have this pco/s. 

Feisty, thanks for the info hun, its amazing how you can get the answers you need from a collection of people. Im not saying I dont want the bloods done cos obviously I cant share if there is a reason my eggs are so poop as its not fair on the lady who is so desperatly waiting for them, but Im just so disapointed that I might not be able to. Not because of the cost, purely because I had decided to do this, and never expected any of this to happen! I prepared myself for a negative, just not this part!

Thanks again girls. Sorry if I sounded like a complete idiot, or cow.

Will let you know what Lister say when they get back to me.

(also, I have never seen Jaya, only dr tunde)
xxxx


----------

